
What is over SF bay? - ewams
If you are in SF what is the really huge plane over the bay right now?
======
tristanj
The huge plane is the Solar Impulse solar-powered airplane. It just flew in
from Hawaii, completing the last leg of its flight across the pacific.

[http://www.bbc.com/news/science-
environment-36122618](http://www.bbc.com/news/science-environment-36122618)

For future reference, you can check flightradar24.com to see what planes are
around you, no need to ask here. Click on the planes for more info, e.g.
[http://i.imgur.com/nfPHqLC.png](http://i.imgur.com/nfPHqLC.png)

